# John Deere 3032e will not turn over



## Tator28 (Dec 3, 2021)

John Deere 3032 e will not turn over or click! When the tractor key is turned on the icc display flashes jumbled numbers then disappears!!! You can hear the fuel pump running and a relay clicking!! When trying to crank it does nothing!!! I’ve changed the battery, made sure ground is clean, jumpered every safety switch possible!!! I’m stumped!! When issue started while running tractor display would disappear and when shut off it might take several days before it would crank again!!! Now has not started in 3 to 4 months!!!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Tator28, welcome to the forum.

I suspect that you have multiple problems.

One problem may be moisture in your electronic control unit. Take the cowling with the ECU into your house and dry it out overnight next to a heater. Remove the rubber plugs on the back of the ECU to facilitate driving any moisture out. Just warm - don't allow it to get too hot. You must also drive out any visible condensation in the display.


----------



## Tator28 (Dec 3, 2021)

I


BigT said:


> Good Morning Tator28, welcome to the forum.
> 
> I suspect that you have multiple problems.
> 
> One problem may be moisture in your electronic control unit. Take the cowling with the ECU into your house and dry it out overnight next to a heater. Remove the rubber plugs on the back of the ECU to facilitate driving any moisture out. Just warm - don't allow it to get too hot. You must also drive out any visible condensation in the display.


I will give it a try! At this point I’ll try any suggestions!!! I know a new display unit is around $800. Hard to spend that if you don’t know for sure that’s the issue!!! Thanks for suggestions I’ll try it and let you know!!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Those "jumbled numbers" flashed on your display are most likely error codes. After you get it dried out and reconnected, write down those numbers and post back. 

To crank the engine, make sure the transmission is in neutral, or park, with the brake set. Key on. Jumper a wire or screwdriver from the battery positive (+) cable on the solenoid to the start terminal on the solenoid.


----------



## Tator28 (Dec 3, 2021)

I’ve jumped the starter with key on it will turn over but it will not crank!!! But I am going to try and dry out ecm and display to see what that does!!!


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Tator28 said:


> I
> 
> I will give it a try! At this point I’ll try any suggestions!!! I know a new display unit is around $800. Hard to spend that if you don’t know for sure that’s the issue!!! Thanks for suggestions I’ll try it and let you know!!



If the display unit is bad, you might check with these guys....









JOHN DEERE TRACTOR DASHBOARD INSTRUMENT CLUSTER DISPLAY AND GAUGES REPAIR SERVICE - DASHBOARD INSTRUMENT CLUSTER


PLEASE BE AWARE, THIS SERVICE IS TO REPAIR YOUR ORIGINAL LCD DISPLAY AND NEW GAUGES. PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU READ THE DESCRIPTION CAREFULLY. THIS IS A REPAIR SERVICE. PAY ONLINE, SEND US YOUR INSTRUMENT CLUSTER AND WE WILL REPAIR THE PROBLEM THAT IS STATED ON THE REPAIR SERVICE AD. (IF WE CAN...




dashboardinstrumentcluster.com


----------



## mert1925 (Dec 21, 2021)

It is useful to have a look at the starter dynamo. Otherwise, I'd say take it to a service center.


----------



## chris.abner (2 mo ago)

I'm having the same problem were you ever able to fix it?


----------

